#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Τεχνολογία σκυροδέματος, Αθήνα, 11-15-18-20-22-25.10.2010

## Xάρης

*Πότε :* 11 & 15 & 18 & 20 & 22 & 25.10.2010 (Δευτέρα-Τετάρτη-Παρασκευή από 11~25.10.2010)
*Πού :* Αθήνα, Ιπποκράτους 9, Α' όροφος, γραφεία ΣΠΜΕ
*Θέμα :* «Τεχνολογία Σκυροδέματος»

*Διοργανωτής :* ΣΠΜΕ
*
Θεματικές ενότητες :
*
Πρότυπα - Προδιαγραφές – ΚανονισμοίΚανονισμός Τεχνολογίας Σκυροδέματος ΚΤΣ - 97Έλεγχος Ποιότητας του Σκυροδέματος στο Έργο - Σήμα ποιότηταςΕυρωπαϊκό Πρότυπο για το Σκυρόδεμα ΕΝ 206 - 1Διάστρωση - Συμπύκνωση - Συντήρηση του ΣκυροδέματοςΟργάνωση Εργαστηρίου Ελέγχου ΠοιότηταςΝέες τεχνολογίες στο σκυρόδεμα
*Πρόγραμμα :* Αναλυτικό Πρόγραμμα

*Κόστος :* 
80¤ για τους άνω πενταετίας, 
40¤ για τους νέους μηχανικούς

*Αιτήσεις :* Απαιτείται προεγγραφή και θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας

*Πληροφορίες :* 
τηλ.: 210.92.38.170 
fax: 210.92.35.959 
e-mail: spme@tee.gr

*Πηγή :* ΣΠΜΕ

----------

DirectionLess

----------

